# 8-week old calf's eating calf starter & pasture ?



## ytailhunter (Aug 19, 2009)

About 8 weeks ago I got my first two calves ever, They had scours however I pulled them out of it quick, They made the transition from bottle to pail quite quicly and from replacer to calf starter & pasture very easy as well. My question is ,since they are eating good pasture and 2 Lbs of grain each per day do they also need hay. I have put some out for them however they ignore it over pasture.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Aug 19, 2009)

They don't need hay.  Hay is only for when the pasture runs out or when the snows come.


----------



## jhm47 (Aug 19, 2009)

If they were my calves, I'd triple the grain.  2 lbs is hardly enough for weaned calves.


----------



## ytailhunter (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you ,I will increase the grain.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 22, 2009)

AS long as the pasture is green, growing and plentiful, all they can eat plus UP TO 5# of calf grower grain per day will grow them beautifully.  If the pasture is browning out, start supplementing with hay. 
Cows prefer pasture if they can get it.


----------

